# Connecting guitar amp headphones out to computer mic in



## JTrucker (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi guys. I saw similar threads but I cannot find a solution to this specific problem (or I do not know what to look for). I have guitar amp Line6 with only one out - phones/record out. When I tried to plug it in the computer to record my playing, all I got was static, almost like a ground loop or something, no signal. I have no such a problem with headphones out from my electric piano going in the computer.
So I bought a small mixer XENYX502, plugged in my mic, piano and the guitar amp out... and the same problem. The moment I plug the mix master out in the computer in (REGARDLESS whether I use line-in or mic - same result) - all I get is the same static. Now, the mix itself works - I can mix all mic + piano + guitar in my headphones (using headphones out from the mixer) and I can record on my computer mix of piano and mic. But for whatever reason I simply cannot have plugged the mix into a computer while playing guitar (nor to record the mix of guitar and piano).

any ideas? Do I need another piece of hardware? I thought that somehow the amp cannot go to the computer directly although its output is marked as headphones/RECORD and that inserting the mixer in the line will solve it. It did not. 
P.S. tried both desktop and laptop computers - same result

thanks for any help


----------



## Jetster (Jan 22, 2017)

What you need a is a USB audio interface. Like the Forcusrite Scarlett. Its what I use. Just plug the Guitar or mic directly into the interface then use Mixcraft for effects. There are cheaper ones but the sound quality will not be as good

I doubt its digital but not the correct frequency maybe.


----------



## JTrucker (Jan 22, 2017)

Jetster said:


> What you need a is a USB audio interface. Like the Forcusrite Scarlett. Its what I use
> 
> I doubt its digital but not the correct frequency



hm, but where do I plug it? I was looking for very simple recording via line-in/mic input into goldwave program. Not via USB into "don't know what software". I'm not musician, just like to fool around with guitar so I wanted to record an mp3 here and there to send to my friends. Plus I need the mixer, because I make background track on the piano saved in piano memory and then I want to autoplay the piano, add the guitar, mix it and record it in the computer. 
So I basically needed some in-line device to plug between the guitar amp and the mixer to prevent whatever type of static/feedback loop is happening when the guitar is connected to the computer. I actually have no idea what's causing it. Even with the computer turned OFF - I have clear sound in my headphones taken from the mixer of both guitar and piano UNTIL I plug the mixer main output into TURNED OFF computer. Immediately there is that static "loop". I have no idea what is causing it. But that noise is there only when guitar is plugged in at the same time, not piano nor microphone. So the guitar signal somehow doesn't like the (even turned off) computer signal and I don't know why or what to do about it. I really thought inserting the mixer in the line will fix it:-( 
Hehe perhaps I should use last century technology and record the mixer output on the old cassette tape and then convert it into mp3 later


----------



## hat (Jan 22, 2017)

Maybe you need to use a line in jack on your pc, not a microphone jack.


----------



## JTrucker (Jan 22, 2017)

hat said:


> Maybe you need to use a line in jack on your pc, not a microphone jack.


Tried... same result. Actually the noise (more like buzzing than static) happens when guitar is plugged in AND I try to plug the mixer output into ANY audio computer jacks (that includes the output and other jacks). Almost like the polarity would be switched which is non-sense of course, but that's how it behaves. Even with computer off!.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 22, 2017)

JTrucker said:


> Plus I need the mixer, because I make background track on the piano saved in piano memory and then I want to autoplay the piano, add the guitar, mix it and record it in the computer.



Mixcraft does this

Its definitely a learning curve, but the other options are if you have a I phone they make a sampler that works pretty good for like $35 IK Multimedia iRig 2

Getting a guitar to digital takes a USB interface


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 23, 2017)

I forget how we used to do this. When I used to do recording in the studio we used a fourtrack  recorder. But that was before the time of easy to move around computer laptop. But I do remember a buddy of mine who plays lead guitar using his computer to record and edit his solos .but for the life of me at this moment I can't recall what the device was. I'll  try my best to remember post back if I do.
 Oh this is killing me

 I want to say that certain fourtrack devices have a computer link I'm almost certain that that's what my brother used,  I don't know what level of quality you're looking for but for options and quality they're the best.choice


----------

